# Helvellyn



## PlasticSpanner (Aug 3, 2005)

These were taken a few years ago whilst walking Helvellyn in the Lake District.


Striding Edge. The footpath to Helvellyn and it's only 18" wide in some parts!







The Summit. 3114' above sea level! My Friends.






And the View?................


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 4, 2005)

Lake District is soooooo beautiful!
And you really had to come to the summit across that narrowest of crests? Wow.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Aug 4, 2005)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> And you really had to come to the summit across that narrowest of crests?


 
Of course!   I walked it with some other friends as part of a Gold Duke of Edinburghs Award several years before but that was much more dangerous as it had snow on it and was in a white out with fog!ale: 

After it was talked about for a few years I had to go back to show it to my friends, taking the same route to the summit.  The most dangerous bit is the final climb at the end that you can see my now brother-in-law on in the first photo.


----------

